# WNBA team training camps are officially open



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

http://www.wnba.com/voices/offseasonblog.html




> Right about now, WNBA Training Camps are opening up around the country. This is it!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

> Speaking of veterans, the Western Conference runners-up, the Houston Comets, open camp with an experienced group looking for a return to glory. Swoopes and Thompson are back, but Dawn Staley and Tamecka Dixon are Comets camp rookies.


Watch out WNBA, here we come!!!
we bout to whip some A** this season...Ya feel me?


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

I'm more excited comming in to this season than I've been in a long time. 10 years? Who would've thunk it? 

I'm looking forward to seeing the Comets return to glory this year.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

(i should know this) but what teams besides the Comets should be "title contenders" this year?..for some reason I dont see Seattle repeating..but I expect the Sparks to make some noise this year with coach Bryant.

I'll give the Silver Stars some time to improve because the way it looks now..they'll be one of the sorriest teams in the league once again, unless Sophia Young & Shanna Zolman can bring some immediate results. the same can be said with Charlotte.

but as of now I'm predicting that a western conference team will win the title, unless some of the rookies in the east have break out years..


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Cbobby...are you going to attend any Silver Stars games this summer? I see you back the Spurs, just wondered if you back the Girls?

I will be attending at least 10 SASS games, and think they will be able to get some key wins this year. By that, I mean wins against teams that are pushing to either position themselves higher in the rankings or make the playoffs. There always seems to be a push to get that fourth spot in the West, and then a team that has no chance of making it gets a win and messes up the entire order of the universe.

I think Minnesota will be stronger this year. Phoenix will be exciting, but I don't know how Paul Ball will play out in its first season. Seattle is not gotten better, and I look for Jackson to not log as many minutes as in previous years. Sacramento will be a team to watch.

But, the Comets have done lots of things right in the off season, and I do see this as a final "push" for a championship. One for the thumb...


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

I dont mean to sound like a homer but, the Comets will win the West. We are too deep.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> Cbobby...are you going to attend any Silver Stars games this summer? I see you back the Spurs, just wondered if you back the Girls?
> 
> I will be attending at least 10 SASS games, and think they will be able to get some key wins this year. By that, I mean wins against teams that are pushing to either position themselves higher in the rankings or make the playoffs. There always seems to be a push to get that fourth spot in the West, and then a team that has no chance of making it gets a win and messes up the entire order of the universe.
> 
> ...


the Silver Stars are alright (hopefully Sophia will bring a little more excitement to the team), but I like the Comets over them by far.

Tracie--I think the Comets will have a shot at the title this year/and maybe win the West.., but i would'nt guarantee it just yet...there are a FEW other scary teams to watch out for..such as Sacramento, as "4ever" stated above.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

CbobbyB said:


> the Silver Stars are alright (hopefully Sophia will bring a little more excitement to the team), but I like the Comets over them by far.
> 
> Tracie--I think the Comets will have a shot at the title this year/and maybe win the West.., but i would'nt guarantee it just yet...there are a FEW other scary teams to watch out for..such as Sacramento, as "4ever" stated above.


^too add to this...im anxious to see how Connecticut & Indiana will do this season..I luv me some Nykesha Sales & Tamika Catchings :shy:


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

im predicting this year to be a "coming out" party for Michelle Snow..hopefully.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Detroit should also be tough this year...watch out for them.


----------



## naibsel (Dec 21, 2005)

CbobbyB said:


> Detroit should also be tough this year...watch out for them.


nolan will be MVP candidate, if most basketball fans saw her play they would have alot more respect for wnba. even if u dont think she is one of the leagues best, her style of play definately brings wanted attention to the league


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

yeah, Nolan is the best player Detroit has..she will only get better..


----------

